# Native Pollinators thread



## BeeAware

*Native bees*

I'm interested. I raise Osmia Lignaria, Osmia Cornifrons and a few bumble bees.


----------



## MichaelW

I'll post a link to this thread in the main bee forum to see if that corrals up any more interest.


----------



## shawnwri

I think it would be interesting reading though I don't have much to add to the discussion.


----------



## BeeKeep

*Bumble Bee Economics - Heinrich*

This was an interesting book overall. Bernd Heinrich is a biologist from VT. He's written a variety of books that I've found intersting for the non-biologist. In this book, he studies the Bumble Bee from an energy consumption / gathering perspective. 

I made / placed a Bombus Box to try to attract BumbleBees this spring to no avail -- perhaps I'll get a queen next spring.

I too would enjoy a forum on Native Polinators. I probably have littl to contribute, but I sure would enjoy the learning.


----------



## loggermike

I considered raising alternative pollinators at one time but realized my pollination business with honeybees was more than enough work.In this area the other bee species are doing fine and I enjoy watching them.If the thread will only be about native pollinators , then alfalfa leafcutters and blue orchard bees wont qualify.


----------



## MichaelW

Actually you can trap local, native blue orchard bees and use them as your stock to develop. They are said to be widespread throughout north America. I'm not sure on the Alfalfa bees, but I understood they where native to some large area in the states. Now the Japanesee hornfaced are not native, neither are some of the greenhouse bumblebee imports. 

At any rate we should probably just say "alternative pollinators".

I have the book "BumbleBee Economics" on my desk to read. Looks interesting and was recommended.


----------



## Keith Benson

Bumblebee Economics is a great read. 

Just received: http://befriendingbumblebees.com/

Interesting book. I will be trying it next year.

Keith


----------



## loggermike

Looks like I got confused by the latin names (too late , too tired) and should take a refresher course on bee species:
http://www.attra.org/attra-pub/nativebee.html
Found this too and will read it later:
http://www.sare.org/publications/bob.htm
There is a lot of interest in using blue orchard bees in the almonds and tests have been ongoing.
Several years ago ,certain vocal proponents of 'native bees' operating on the erroneous assumption that honeybees were hurting native bee populations, tried to get beekeepers excluded from areas in California,Florida and Australia. Research showed this was not the case as there was a difference in foraging times and preferred flowers.


----------



## loggermike

Soooooo....yeah there probably would be some interest in an' alternative, native, or other bees ' forum.


----------



## MichaelW

Ok, I guess the next question, probably should have been the first, is...

What does Barry think?

Others feel free to add as well.


----------



## Keith Benson

WWBD?

LOL

Keith


----------



## Aspera

Keith Benson said:


> Bumblebee Economics is a great read.
> 
> Just received: http://befriendingbumblebees.com/
> 
> Interesting book. I will be trying it next year.
> 
> Keith


I just got mine too. I read the whole thing in a single sitting. Its really fun. Can anyone recommend an field guide to ID the fuzzy ladies with? based on what this book says, I want to avoid collecting rare native bumble bees.


----------



## Keith Benson

I went to the website for the plans for the little boxes and such but I don't think it is updated as yet.

This is gonna be cool.

Keith


----------



## MichaelW

I'm about half way through Bumblebee Economics. Here's a quote to learn from!

"A worker must, over its life, not only bring in as many resources as it expends, it must, in addition: 1.repay the colony the cost of having produced it, and 2. make an income that can be ultimately expressed in terms of production of sexuals."


----------



## George Fergusson

I'll weigh in on this. I think a Native Pollinators forum or an Alternative Pollinators forum (my preference) is a great idea. Count me in. I'm pollinating a friend's greenhouse tomatoes with bumble bees I got from Koppert and I've got a wild bumble bee colony living in my attic.

Michael, I'd be happy to help moderate such a forum.


----------



## Keith Benson

Keith Benson said:


> I went to the website for the plans for the little boxes and such but I don't think it is updated as yet.


The plans for the starter boxes are up now.

Keith


----------



## Keith Benson

George Fergusson said:


> I'll weigh in on this. I think a Native Pollinators forum or an Alternative Pollinators forum (my preference) is a great idea.


What is the chance of a new forum for other pollinators being started? Is this something taht might actually happen?

Keith


----------



## MichaelW

well I haven't actually asked Barry yet via PM, just letting the idea simmer, but send him one off if you want to. 

alternative pollinators is something I am looking into, so I would participate.


----------



## Keith Benson

Done.

Keith


----------



## sqkcrk

MichaelW said:


> I'm about half way through Bumblebee Economics. Here's a quote to learn from!
> 
> "A worker must, over its life, not only bring in as many resources as it expends, it must, in addition: 1.repay the colony the cost of having produced it, and 2. make an income that can be ultimately expressed in terms of production of sexuals."


The author of Bumblebee Economics, Bernd Hiendrich (sp?) will be on "Open Source" wednesday evening (8 PM EST) on your National Public Radio station, if you get that program.

They did an hour on CCD last night w/ Dennis van Englesdorp and Hiendrich and the guy who keeps bees in NY City. He claimed to have lost quite a few hives to CCD this last winter.


----------



## MichaelW

cool, thanks for the tip, although I don't know if we get that particular program. its Bernd Heinrich


----------



## sqkcrk

MichaelW said:


> cool, thanks for the tip, although I don't know if we get that particular program. its Bernd Heinrich


Thanks for the correction. My ability to spell correctly isn't what it aught to be.

The show is on at 7, not 8.


----------



## Mabe

Great topic...thanks for adding it!

Mabe


----------

